# Orthostatic hypotension with mini stroke?



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

I woke up last night with one side of my face drooping slightly and felt tight with tingling sensations around my body and numbness on side of head that was drooping, like my circulation was being cut, it felt like I couldn't get up because if I did I would pass out. When I got up, I experienced my usual pause in heart beat and then sudden pounding slow and hard beat, like my head was going to explode followed by the feeling when blood leaves the stomach and like I was going to pass out, like a panic attack, except when the heart starts thumping my eyes started turning red, like such a forceful feeling when my heart starts picking up again. In general, sometimes when I wake up during the night, it feels like I'm going to pass out for no reason, and like there's this pressure in my head that clears up when my heart starts picking up speed again, like my body it preventing itself from fully shutting down or something. I would wake up and have labored breathing, as if I wasn't breathing the whole time, or didn't have the strength to. It almost feels like I'm being suffocated for no reason upon waking, like my heart is stuck and I need to go through a severe brief panic attack for it to start working normally again. Does anyone else experience this?

My heart results showed mild thickening in left chamber and trivial mitral valve prolapse.


----------

